# Adding divider, butt, and breast bars



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Is the trailer manufacturer designed as a straight load or slant?
If you could share interior picture of the horse area would answer a lot of questions..
🐴...


----------



## zedsdead (Sep 8, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> Is the trailer manufacturer designed as a straight load or slant?
> If you could share interior picture of the horse area would answer a lot of questions..
> 🐴...


I will post pictures tonight, I don't have access to my phone at the moment. 
It's a circle M supreme.
It is designed (or has been used) as a straight load. I don't see any evidence there has ever been accessories added to the horse side. The family has used it to tow her 2 horses for 20 years.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You can purchase some items for a generic fit for many trailers.
Not sure a 20 year old trailer I would want the "exact" chest-bars, butt-bars nor divider....

I can tell you for me, a center divider between horses needs a front to the frame fastening point that then all the rest actually uses that construction to spread out from...
Center divider at trailer front allows the divider to be supported but swing.
Center divider in front is where those chest bars also attach on one-side and then needs a secure point on the wall.
Butt chains/bars also come off the center divider in the rear.
Again, it needs a frame secure point pin to move and slide the divider or enable you to pull and remove all of it easily.
Once you incorporate what you want your trailer is a contained horse compartment that can take a lot more use/abuse if you have a horse who has a fit on the trailer for some reason...

My other thought is before going to far make sure the height of, stall length and stall width will fit your horses.
Older trailers, some of them are smaller and although they are great trailers, they only will work for certain sized animals.
Today so many are sitting on WB and enormous horses those older configurations just don't fit...
If you have horses that can work with the dimensions of this trailer..._you have quite a find!!_

Can't wait to see the pictures shared..
🐴....


----------



## zedsdead (Sep 8, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> You can purchase some items for a generic fit for many trailers.
> Not sure a 20 year old trailer I would want the "exact" chest-bars, butt-bars nor divider....
> 
> I can tell you for me, a center divider between horses needs a front to the frame fastening point that then all the rest actually uses that construction to spread out from...
> ...


Thanks for all your help! Unfortunately no pictures still but they're not the best anyway since the trailer wasn't pulled out. I had a double trouble situation last night---Dog sprayed by a skunk AND a pipe burst in my house....

It has good wood floors and from what I can tell due to its condition been kept covered its whole life. Some typical surface rust here and there but nothing is rotting. 

The width is 6.5ft, and I'd guess the height is at least 7 feet tall.
My biggest horse is 15 hands.


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

Is your trailer a straight load or a slant? If it's straight, is there enough room to make it a slant? If so, you could go to a manufacturing metal works outfit, and have a divider bar made for the trailer. Personally, I wouldn't worry about the other 2. 
Just a thought.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Skunked is not pleasant....
Dawn dish detergent, baking soda and peroxide made into a slurry...
Slather the dog with it, rub it in the coat and keep massaging it in...
After about 5 minutes rinse, rinse and rinse...
Smell and residual ick should be gone..
I have labs and they just can't help themselves and skunked happens here a few times a year too...

As for the trailer...
Good width and sounds height is fine also means stall length should be good too.
Being its kept under cover and protected is so great...
Surface rust is a non-issue cause its steel as long as structural is intact and sounds you checked all those details thoroughly.
If the trailer was designed as a straight load that is how I would keep it...
I'm not a fan of slants although may are, I don't like them.
If you spoke with a metal fabricator having some basic metal work done might not be a bad way to start.
Putting in a divider needs a secure location at top and bottom, and reinforcing at that location for safety reasons.
If the trailer is a ramp-load then yes, I would be wanting butt-bars/chains to since I don't personally think it safe to allow a horse to sit on a ramp with nothing to keep him in when that ramp is lowered, that goes for a barn-door or swing gate closure either.
I agree with you that for safety reasons some things need to be replaced or renovations to the trailer are a good way to proceed.
Etrailer.com has some "replacement" items that might be of use to you


https://www.etrailer.com/dept-pg-Horse_Trailer_Accessories-sf-Protectant_Pads.aspx


Otherwise, just doing a online search for replacement horse trailer dividers...
I found a few to get you started on your trailer rehab... there were many more and think being able to add specifics of the trailer make, model and age will help you even more.








Horse & Enclosed Trailers


Horse and enclosed trailer specific parts.




www.ordertrailerparts.com






Divider Parts | www.horsetraileraccessorystore.com


And lastly, a older thread here on the forum might give you some ideas for how to begin...








2 Horse Divider needed - where to buy or how to build?


Many years ago I bought an older two horse straight haul bumper pull trailer. It was in horrible condition, but my hubby and I worked on it and cleaned it all up and made it into a single draft size horse trailer. The roof had been raised on it, and it accomidated my 18hh, 1800 lb clydesdale...




www.horseforum.com





Best of luck.
We would love pictures of the project as it progresses if you would like to share..
🐴...


----------



## zedsdead (Sep 8, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> Skunked is not pleasant....
> Dawn dish detergent, baking soda and peroxide made into a slurry...
> Slather the dog with it, rub it in the coat and keep massaging it in...
> After about 5 minutes rinse, rinse and rinse...
> ...


I will gladly share!
Now that I look at the pics--its possible thats a 6.5' ceiling. My biggest horse is 15 hands so I think that should be OK.
Here are some pics:


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

OK....
So your trailer looks more to me it is a stock design, not a straight stall necessarily.
Pull the mats out and look very carefully at the floor for signs of bolt holes drilled through the floor boards and indeed crawl under it and look carefully cause there should be holes or some sort of evidence of securement to the trailer frame if this trailer came from the factory with what you are searching for to replace. You might also see a metal plate in place the previous owner did not remove....
When I look at your back door the easiest way to give you butt chains is go to a fabrication shop so the right welder temperature and steel wall integrity is kept and add the right kind of "D-ring" or what is appropriate to clip the chain to...
And...you can use more than a single chain to stretch across the back, so a double chain idea or even a very long stall guard...along with a vinyl covered stall chain..















This is where I found these.....but always look around, search for better pricing and ideas...


https://www.statelinetack.com/Search.aspx?query=Stall%20Guard



Best of luck.
🐴...


----------

